# Digital Commissions



## Syriiven

Free or I take Paypal if you feel that indebted or awed by my work. If PayPal then message me and I'd likely charge $3-$5, but no more than that. They are after all not professional and just for me to practice. Anyways, here's my one and only example. I hope to add to my samples soon. 

I do require a very clear and decent sized photo of your betta. 

Real Photo:









vs Digital Art


----------



## LebronTheBetta

He's so pretty! Your way of art is also divine. ;-)
So, is it free? I don't have money right now, only my parents do. T-T If it's free, could you draw Lebron? He's the only betta I have clear pictures of. lol


----------



## Syriiven

Yes, they're free or purchase, whatever people like. =) Just choose which photo you want and post it here for me, it's much easier for me that way. The clearer and brighter the better =)


----------



## Syriiven

Real Photo (with a mix of other shots and actually watching her)









And the art









My wild/ct female Demi


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can I have a free one?


----------



## Perry the platypus




----------



## Syriiven

Perry the platypus said:


> View attachment 71012



Sure thing =)


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't wait!!


----------



## Syriiven

Perry the platypus said:


> I can't wait!!


Just two questions; 

Is there red/pink going from her belly down into her bottom fin?
And do you know an approximate color for her eyes?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Here he is, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Syriiven said:


> Just two questions;
> 
> Is there red/pink going from her belly down into her bottom fin?
> And do you know an approximate color for her eyes?


The stomach is a little white and the color of her eyes is black with a thin silver outline.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I have more pics.


----------



## Syriiven

LebronTheBetta said:


> Here he is, sorry for the delay.
> 
> View attachment 71014


No problem, I'll start yours right after Perry's. It might take my longer because of the much more complicated fins =) 

So just so I have colors right - is it a bright red or dusky red? Is he marbling a dark-red or black? Are the rays in his tail white or pink? And what color are his eyes?


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Perry, wanna be as accurate as I can get =)


----------



## Olympia

These are awesome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm getting excited!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Syriiven said:


> No problem, I'll start yours right after Perry's. It might take my longer because of the much more complicated fins =)
> 
> So just so I have colors right - is it a bright red or dusky red? Is he marbling a dark-red or black? Are the rays in his tail white or pink? And what color are his eyes?


Okay, I can wait. 
It's really just a red, lol. It's more of a dusky red, though. He isn't a marble, but he has grizzle in his gene. Some scales are dark red and some are black. In real life, his iridescence is actually pale blue. The camera has this weird effect to it. His eyes are dark brown. Thank you so much!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I call dibs first!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Perry, you're already 1st. lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

I know.


----------



## Perry the platypus

This is my favorite thread!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I have one more question: How long does it take?


----------



## Syriiven

Olympia said:


> These are awesome!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you =)


----------



## Syriiven

Perry the platypus said:


> I have one more question: How long does it take?


Not terribly long, the scales take the longest so far (though Lebron's crown tail may definitely take longer). I'm about half way through yours Perry.


----------



## Syriiven

LebronTheBetta said:


> Okay, I can wait.
> It's really just a red, lol. It's more of a dusky red, though. He isn't a marble, but he has grizzle in his gene. Some scales are dark red and some are black. In real life, his iridescence is actually pale blue. The camera has this weird effect to it. His eyes are dark brown. Thank you so much!


Okay, I'll do my best =) The mroe details, the more it'll look like your actual fish ^^ And that's what I want.


----------



## Syriiven

Perry the platypus said:


> I have one more question: How long does it take?












Delivered!


----------



## Syriiven

Now starting Lebron...


----------



## Syriiven

I'm going to try a slightly different painting style for the scales - drawing them individually is tedious >.<


----------



## Syriiven

My thread got lonely. =(


----------



## madmonahan

I will post a picture as soon as my little brother gets off the computer! Which for him, takes forever. :/


----------



## Syriiven

Mkay. lebron's might be the last for tonight, it's a bit of a doozy. But I'm online everyday. So if people don't mind waiting a day or two (since I have a full-time job) then I'm happy to take orders all week.


----------



## DiiQue

*Here's Doctor Z*

Definitely excited... you've done a great job with the others. Thanks in advance!


----------



## madmonahan

okay im fine with waiting! 

here is sherbert! can you make him in that angle like that? if not there is another of his full body underneith! 

















thanks!


----------



## madmonahan

i love his rays DiiQue!!!


----------



## DiiQue

madmonahan said:


> i love his rays DiiQue!!!


Thanks! This is the only decent shot I could get with my wife's click and shoot. My SLR decided to die on me right before I got into this aquatic hobby so have been extremely jealous when I see all of these great close up pics with a lot of detail.. Cant wait to get a new camera! 

I love Sherbert in the first pic.. Reminds me like a lion about to pounce it's prey!


----------



## Syriiven

@ DiiQue - Sure thing, all I need to know is if the light/flash makes any colors wierd and the color of the eyes.

@ Madmonahan - No problem, but as above, need to know eye color =)


----------



## DiiQue

The pic shows a little more iridescence (wrong spelling, i know) that normal, but otherwise the pic is pretty close to the real thing. Eyes are black.


----------



## madmonahan

DiiQue said:


> Thanks! This is the only decent shot I could get with my wife's click and shoot. My SLR decided to die on me right before I got into this aquatic hobby so have been extremely jealous when I see all of these great close up pics with a lot of detail.. Cant wait to get a new camera!
> 
> I love Sherbert in the first pic.. Reminds me like a lion about to pounce it's prey!


it is a very good picture!! 
that is exactly what i thought! he looks so feirce! 

ill go and look at his eye color! 

EDIT: his eye color is odd...just do black please!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Syriiven said:


> Delivered!


:shock::0 Awesome! I've never had a drawing this good! Thankyou so much!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I looks awesome as my avatar!!


----------



## Syriiven

I'm glad you like it Perry. Lebron's is close to finished...

Btw, how exactly do you make a pic your avatar? I've tried uploading mine several times but it doesnt show up in my forum posts.


----------



## DiiQue

Syriiven said:


> I'm glad you like it Perry. Lebron's is close to finished...
> 
> Btw, how exactly do you make a pic your avatar? I've tried uploading mine several times but it doesnt show up in my forum posts.


It's under the User CP... Go to Edit Avatar, upload and you're food to go. You may have to edit as there are size limits..


----------



## madmonahan

If you are on the computer you can click on "Quick Links" and go to "edit details." then you see a box with thing on it, click "Edit avatar" make sure it is on custome avatar and pick a picture from your computer!

EDIT:I mean go to user CP lol. :roll:


----------



## Katja

I would love to have a free picture of Seth, if you don't mind making it. Your style is simply amazing. I adore these pictures. Sorry for such a large picture, I have no idea how to re-size to where it's still usable to you.


----------



## madmonahan

Wow! What a pretty orange dalmation!


----------



## Syriiven

LebronTheBetta said:


> Okay, I can wait.
> It's really just a red, lol. It's more of a dusky red, though. He isn't a marble, but he has grizzle in his gene. Some scales are dark red and some are black. In real life, his iridescence is actually pale blue. The camera has this weird effect to it. His eyes are dark brown. Thank you so much!












And done! I'm sorry if he looks more like a marble than a grizzle >.<


----------



## Syriiven

Katja said:


> I would love to have a free picture of Seth, if you don't mind making it. Your style is simply amazing. I adore these pictures. Sorry for such a large picture, I have no idea how to re-size to where it's still usable to you.


Oh it's a good size, but he looks pink to me in this pic. Is he a similar orange to Madmonahan?s


----------



## Syriiven

Maybe the pictures I try to upload as avatars are just to big memory wise =/ Cuz I've cropped a bunch of photos and none of them work.


----------



## madmonahan

He looks lighter orange than mine maybe?


----------



## madmonahan

Have you clicked "custom avatar" before you upload it?


----------



## Syriiven

*Okay, slots are closed for the night;

The slots as they stand are:

Madmonahan
Diique
Katja. 

If anyone else wants one, please take note of these slots and understand you may be in for a bit of a wait as I have work and xmas week I likely won't have much time to myself. *​


----------



## Syriiven

madmonahan said:


> Have you clicked "custom avatar" before you upload it?


Yuppers. Maybe I should just undo my current upload and try from scratch. Some forum sites are just plain silly the way stuff works.


----------



## madmonahan

Hhhmmm that odd....it always works fine for me...:dunno:


----------



## Syriiven

Yay I did it!


----------



## madmonahan

Yay! Gorgeous fish!!! :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks ^^


----------



## madmonahan

Yep! Happy you got it!


----------



## Syriiven

Ended up just using a link from photobucket after shrinking a photo of Seiya.


----------



## DiiQue

Cool beans! Glad it all worked out! =) That's a BEAUTIFUL rendition of LTB. You caught the essence and soul of the subject. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks Diique =) The crowntail is way harder because of the extra bits int he fins and rays. And I haven't seen that many grizzled betta >.> AND~ tying to get the coloring to look like scales without drawing them...

But thank you very much. I do try hard to make them as close as possible.


----------



## Katja

Syriiven said:


> Oh it's a good size, but he looks pink to me in this pic. Is he a similar orange to Madmonahan's?


He appears to be a lighter orange. Sorry about the late response, I was watching a movie with my mom and texting my boyfriend. Haha.


----------



## Syriiven

Katja said:


> He appears to be a lighter orange. Sorry about the late response, I was watching a movie with my mom and texting my boyfriend. Haha.


Np =) I'll do my best with colors.


----------



## Katja

Syriiven said:


> Np =) I'll do my best with colors.


I'll love it and appreciate the effort put into it no matter what.


----------



## Syriiven

^^ I'm happy to make things that make others happy =D


----------



## n3wport

oooh I love your drawings! if you have time please draw my fishie, deathwing, I will draw you a picture in return if you want, they are just doodles of bettas, though, thanks for your time!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Syriiven said:


> And done! I'm sorry if he looks more like a marble than a grizzle >.<


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:mg::shock2::blink:

I love it! (Even though that is Lebron.):-D


----------



## Syriiven

n3wport said:


> oooh I love your drawings! if you have time please draw my fishie, deathwing, I will draw you a picture in return if you want, they are just doodles of bettas, though, thanks for your time!


It's alovely pic, yuo're now int he slot after Katja, I imagine I'll have yours done this week. 

Also, do you have any close ups? And what color are his eyes?


----------



## Syriiven

Okie, just gonna wolf down some dinner then start up the arts =) 

So as it stands, these are the slots

*Tonight:
Madmonahan
DiiQue

Possibly Katja

Tomorrow
Definitely Katja
N3wport

I will be closing slots this Thursday until New Years Day. 
So I will be accepting a MAXIMUM of 3 more people, and then no more until after the holidays. *​


----------



## rubinthebetta

Could I have one of Rubin if you have time? He is red with a bit of purple in his fins and scales, and he has red eyes.









If you need a side view, you can use this.









Thanks so much! :-D Have I mentioned I adore your art?


----------



## Syriiven

Sure thing, you're after N3wport. So most likely wednesday....

And which pose do you want? 

And thank you, I'm glad so many people like it =)


----------



## rubinthebetta

Syriiven said:


> Sure thing, you're after N3wport. So most likely wednesday....
> 
> And which pose do you want?
> 
> And thank you, I'm glad so many people like it =)


I really like the front view. And thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Syriiven

rubinthebetta said:


> I really like the front view. And thank you so much for doing this!


Np at all =)


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Syriiven said:


> And done! I'm sorry if he looks more like a marble than a grizzle >.<


Thanks so much! Sorry I was really late, I have slow internet right now. :s He's so pretty! And you got his colors right! lol ;-)


----------



## Syriiven

LebronTheBetta said:


> Thanks so much! Sorry I was really late, I have slow internet right now. :s He's so pretty! And you got his colors right! lol ;-)


Yay!! =D I'm super glads you like him ^^


----------



## madmonahan

Can't wait to see it! So exited!


----------



## Syriiven

madmonahan said:


> Can't wait to see it! So exited!












I'm sorry if there's not as much detail as Lebron's, I'm kind of playing with each. But when I saw yours and the pose, I KNEW she had to have the moon.


----------



## madmonahan

mg: I totally gasped when I saw that! Thank you so much!!! :-D mg: I just love it!!!!!


----------



## Syriiven

^^ I really like how it turned out too, so happy you like it!


----------



## bryzy

Sorry. I can't pay.






can I please have Neptune?


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> Sorry. I can't pay.
> View attachment 71152
> can I please have Neptune?


You most definitely can. Such a beautiful betta =D So you'll likely get yours wednesday/thursdayish.


----------



## bryzy

Thank you! It's odd I found him at petsmart. But thank u!!!


----------



## Syriiven

*Slots Currently::

Tonight - DiiQue/started

Tuesday - Diique/finished, Katja

Wednesday - N3wport, rubinthebetta

Thursday - Bryanacute

My apoologies, but slots are now closed. I'll re-open come New Years Day!!​*
*Editted**


----------



## bryzy

Wow barely made it


----------



## madmonahan

Can I have another? If not it's fine. Don't want to take up someone elses spot!


----------



## Syriiven

madmonahan said:


> Can I have another? If not it's fine. Don't want to take up someone elses spot!


I don't mind doing more, just you'll have to wait till I re-open New Years Day =) 

I didn't realise how popular these would be and find myself with little time to myself this week xD


----------



## madmonahan

Okay! Lol yeah they are so good everyone wants one!!


----------



## bryzy

Soooo excited!


----------



## DiiQue

Cant wait to see how Dr. Z turned out! I know its gonna blow my mind... How will I ever put myself to sleep with all this excitement! Come on..... Tuesday!!!


----------



## bryzy

I just can't wait until Thursday! I have a talent show and I get the picture also!!!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Glad everyone's excited. Just got done changing my 10g's water so now I can continue work on Diique's


----------



## Syriiven

For DiiQue. 

Hardest one yet, and it took me three hours to do all the patterning and iridescence and and and...;-; 

But I think it turned out fantastic =)


----------



## DiiQue

WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!! Totally speechless! YOU are now my IDOL!


----------



## Syriiven

D'awwww >/////>


----------



## Syriiven

Katja said:


> I would love to have a free picture of Seth, if you don't mind making it. Your style is simply amazing. I adore these pictures. Sorry for such a large picture, I have no idea how to re-size to where it's still usable to you.


Lol, I need to know what color your betta's eyes are ^^;


----------



## Syriiven

Katja said:


> He appears to be a lighter orange. Sorry about the late response, I was watching a movie with my mom and texting my boyfriend. Haha.


I'm sorry but I really need an accurate color photo of him >.< I keep looking at the reference photo and it's just so pink I can't seem to find the right orange >.<


----------



## bryzy

Seeing that makes me SO much excited! Gahhhh. Ur a beautiful drawer!


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> Seeing that makes me SO much excited! Gahhhh. Ur a beautiful drawer!


I try  Though I'm exhausted now and have to do another water change for my fish, so~ that may be it for tonight. Just might have to push myschedule to sat/sunday to get all these done.


----------



## DiiQue

Just paraphrasing from the street performers I saw while in Australia: "If you enjoyed the show, please spare what you can". They also said something about paper only, but i digress...

A lot of hard work goes into these masterpieces. They are TOTALLY well worth the price of admission... So if you can spare it... Please do. 

With that plug out of the way, gonna show my wife my new cool computer wallpaper! Hehehehe


----------



## twolovers101

Aww poop, I was slow lol

I suppose I'm just going to have to wait a few days xD


----------



## rubinthebetta

I can't wait!


----------



## Syriiven

HI all, starting things up again tonight. And yes, twolovets101 I won't be accepting new slots till after New Years.


----------



## bryzy

Who's are you starting on?


----------



## Syriiven

Tonight is Katja and I do beleive N3wport's. Had to move slots ahead a day or two because I simply don't have the energy after work. not a fan of the christmas season at walmart.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Syriiven said:


> Tonight is Katja and I do beleive N3wport's. Had to move slots ahead a day or two because I simply don't have the energy after work. not a fan of the christmas season at walmart.


Ok. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## bryzy

So what's the edited list?


----------



## Syriiven

*Current Slots:

Tonight : Katja, N3wport

Thursday: rubinthebetta, bryanacute*

If I have to I'll push things until Friday/Saturday evening, since my bf's family is making a big deal about the season and I won't even be home. 

I'm sorry if it's a while to wait, but they are free, and the more exhausted or rushed I am, the crappier the art. And I want to deliver the goods as, well, good as possible ;]

I think in the new year I'll take a max slots of 3 per week. Kind of sucks, but it's all I can handle. This week I'm not getting much me-time at all. Definitely bit off more than I could chew, but I was excited as all of you when people were interested!

So again, I'm real sorry if they're a few days late. But they'll be wonderful, and in time for Xmas for your bettas!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Syriiven said:


> *Current Slots:
> 
> Tonight : Katja, N3wport
> 
> Thursday: rubinthebetta, bryanacute*
> 
> If I have to I'll push things until Friday/Saturday evening, since my bf's family is making a big deal about the season and I won't even be home.
> 
> I'm sorry if it's a while to wait, but they are free, and the more exhausted or rushed I am, the crappier the art. And I want to deliver the goods as, well, good as possible ;]
> 
> I think in the new year I'll take a max slots of 3 per week. Kind of sucks, but it's all I can handle. This week I'm not getting much me-time at all. Definitely bit off more than I could chew, but I was excited as all of you when people were interested!
> 
> So again, I'm real sorry if they're a few days late. But they'll be wonderful, and in time for Xmas for your bettas!


Thanks!


----------



## Syriiven

Katja said:


> I would love to have a free picture of Seth, if you don't mind making it. Your style is simply amazing. I adore these pictures. Sorry for such a large picture, I have no idea how to re-size to where it's still usable to you.












I'm sorry if the colors are a little off, the picture was quite pink >.> And really screwed with me each time I tried making him orange, I kept leaning towards blush shades. 

Hope you like him. =)


----------



## Syriiven

rubinthebetta said:


> Could I have one of Rubin if you have time? He is red with a bit of purple in his fins and scales, and he has red eyes.
> 
> View attachment 71132
> 
> 
> If you need a side view, you can use this.
> 
> View attachment 71133
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! :-D Have I mentioned I adore your art?


I forget, which pose did you want for your betta? Front or side? I'm just making sure I have all the right pictures.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Syriiven said:


> I forget, which pose did you want for your betta? Front or side? I'm just making sure I have all the right pictures.


Front, please.


----------



## Syriiven

Okay, could you get me a bigger picture then? It's hard to see the details and expanding it makes it super pixelled.


----------



## Syriiven

For N3wport =) `Deathwing` patrolling his sunken Alliance ship. For the Horde!!


----------



## n3wport

OMG I LOVE IT SOOO MUCH! Thanks so much for incorporating WOW in it! ARUGH! I LOVE YOU! hahahahah xD!


----------



## Syriiven

You are sooo welcome =D I really enjoyed playing with the lighting and colors and his tial gave me much needed confidence to do Bryanacute`s betta`s tail xD 

And I`ve no problem doing a fav for a fellow Hordie ;]


----------



## n3wport

Glory to the Sin dorei !!!!


----------



## Syriiven

=O I never said I was a Blood Elf! Or..wait..Undead...hmmmm. Isn't Sylvannas the only one who says that in Undercity? 

Did you know I can actually play Lament of the Highborne on my flute? She's my favourite NPC after Vol'jin =3 

But yes, I play a [email protected]$$ blood elf beast mastery hunter (BM since vanilla, originally a NE, not some scrub switching with the expac) and I've been playing for...7-8 years? 

Do you still play at all?


----------



## bryzy

So cause Katja and n3wports are done, rubin and I are next?


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> So cause Katja and n3wports are done, rubin and I are next?


Yes, yours will be tomorrow night.

I'm bushed and have a habit of staring at the screen without blinking when I'm doing art xD And I need supper ;-; My fishies got supper...but I forgot about me ;-;


----------



## bryzy

SOOO excited.


----------



## n3wport

Syriiven said:


> =O I never said I was a Blood Elf! Or..wait..Undead...hmmmm. Isn't Sylvannas the only one who says that in Undercity?
> 
> Did you know I can actually play Lament of the Highborne on my flute? She's my favourite NPC after Vol'jin =3
> 
> But yes, I play a [email protected]$$ blood elf beast mastery hunter (BM since vanilla, originally a NE, not some scrub switching with the expac) and I've been playing for...7-8 years?
> 
> Do you still play at all?



Ohhh, I used to play. I remember getting in to the beta for burning crusade. I stopped playing about 3 months after cata. I was in raid gear and all that... but.. eeh... just not the same anymore.. went downhill after Lich, though that was a great expansion... sigh 

I had a Shadow priest that was blood elf on Shattered Halls, its name was Arctica, then an undead hunter (when hunters were cool and not BM.. grrr) on the same server named brainfog. wah


----------



## Syriiven

Darn, too bad you don't still play. I loved the expansions, granted I got bored of Cata first year in and then LFR'd my brains out in the last few months =P But Deathwing's so awsm! And Pandaria's been real cool, a good solid expac. 

But I miss when hunter's were hard and not mashing your head on the keyboard. >.< And when people had some respect...well, some did. Some people srsly just sucked. And since when was BM not cool? I've made SV and MM hunters pay for their mad deeps with serious effort to keep up or beat me.


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> SOOO excited.


I'm excited for yours too =) Another type to practice on ^^


----------



## n3wport

n3wport said:


> Ohhh, I used to play. I remember getting in to the beta for burning crusade. I stopped playing about 3 months after cata. I was in raid gear and all that... but.. eeh... just not the same anymore.. went downhill after Lich, though that was a great expansion... sigh
> 
> I had a Shadow priest that was blood elf on Shattered Halls, its name was Arctica, then an undead hunter (when hunters were cool and not BM.. grrr) on the same server named brainfog. wah



BM was good if you knew what you were doing, Im sure you used it well, but survival was where its at for PVP... marksman killed it in PVE... BM just was like ... leveling so your pet would carry/ tank ya.. either way, wow has totally downhilled for me, I guess because Im old and grumpy and always compare it to the OL DAYS.. like HONOR POINTS? WHAT HAPPENED TO MARKS? I HAD 300 WARSONG GULCH MARKS! lmao


----------



## bryzy

Syriiven said:


> I'm excited for yours too =) Another type to practice on ^^


My mom LOVES ur drawings btw


----------



## Syriiven

I didn't much care for PvP, I tend not to enjoy people's attitudes when they have a crying fit or nerd rage over pixels =P As fun as WoW's pixels are. 

I'm much lore and raid oriented, though I pull serious hurt in PvP when my bf pulls me in. 

Mostly I miss when people respected the fact you got your chaarcter maxed, or you got that legendary weapon from that retarded hard quest line, or when they weren't all gimmie gimmie. The DK's started this. ANd I agree, things have plumeted since (though in Pandaria this has changed a bit in at least end zones/encounters).

My biggest nitpicks are specifically with the hunter class. Just now we finally have decent AoE after they took away Volley. =/ Like, wth, Blizz? And then they removed feeding your pet to keep it happy, then removed needing to tame it at certain levels, and now removed it's talent trees. So...now they HAVE made your pet a simple tool. I played it in a sort of state; I was a epic ranger with my beloved companion beside me. And that's how I still treat it. 

But jeez..hearing some of the noobs tell it, they think they have it hard? 

Molten Core vanilla when you camped it for days as a guild group...that was hard. Ragnaros taking well over an hour while cycling tanks and healers...that was hard. Mobs actually killed you back then, you couldn't loldps your way through anything. bah...I'm ranting a little. Sorry ^^;


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> My mom LOVES ur drawings btw


Awww~ =D Tell her I said thank you =D


----------



## n3wport

http://i46.tinypic.com/v811y.jpg

I dont even think you can get that title anymore because of argent dawn rep? I miss playing wow. maybe if I ever do play again cause I am able for the scroll of rez I can switch serves and we can betta fish it up. HAHA! but Im done hijacking your thread, I love my picture sooo much and the detail is great. Its awesome. thank you and I will draw your other betta asap.


----------



## Syriiven

n3wport said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/v811y.jpg
> 
> I dont even think you can get that title anymore because of argent dawn rep? I miss playing wow. maybe if I ever do play again cause I am able for the scroll of rez I can switch serves and we can betta fish it up. HAHA! but Im done hijacking your thread, I love my picture sooo much and the detail is great. Its awesome. thank you and I will draw your other betta asap.


I'm really glad you like him =D And he's such a gorgeous betta! He's convinced me to aim for an actual halfmoon when I go at the end of the month. I miss my Phy, but his t-rex skull is sitting on my desk going unused by any fish =(

Lol, let me know if you ever rejoin, be happy to rez you and we can enjoy the spoils. They've got great deals now.


----------



## bryzy

Syriiven said:


> Awww~ =D Tell her I said thank you =D


She is even excited. About what time do u think I will get mine?


----------



## Syriiven

And...I think you..maybe...hmm....Not sure about the title. My bf will know, he's an achievment farmer. But I should have it....did both Argent reps xP Oh what fun


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> She is even excited. About what time do u think I will get mine?


Honestly? So long as tomorrow I'm not exhausted it'll be between...430 PM and 9 PM mountain time. >.> If Rubin gets back to me with a good sized photo, he's first (as I am going by first to post, first to serve). But if not, you'll be within the first two hours of that time slot.


----------



## Syriiven

OKie, I srsly need dinner =) And to go rest my hand and back. Everyone have a good night!

*Slots:

Thursday Night - Rubin (need larger photo), and Bryana

And then closed till New Years.*


----------



## rubinthebetta

I don't think I have a larger front view one, but you can do the side view if its easier.


----------



## emeraldmaster

You can do any of my pics, i don't mind (Preferably the crowntail named Red)


Two pics if you choose him! First shows how his rays are, biit fuzzy!










Next shows color, but he had a little fin damage...









Yes, they're memes, the are all that I have. enjoy, and I cannot wait!


----------



## MoonShadow

Question for you, I am happy to pay you a little for a picture, would you be able to print the picture and send it to me?


----------



## bryzy

I don't think he is doing them. Just the orders placed before the dead line


----------



## Syriiven

I'm sorry Emeraldmaster and MoonShadow, I'm not doing anymore after rubin and bryana until New years Day. I'd be happy to do them then if you come to visit around then, but I won't be holding reserved spots. 

Also to answer your question MoonShadow, I most definitely could get it printed and sent, but then the total price would be the cost of shipping, printing and then for my work. Not sure what that grand total would be...


----------



## Syriiven

rubinthebetta said:


> I don't think I have a larger front view one, but you can do the side view if its easier.


I can do the front view, just I'll be using my intuition to fill in what I can't see. The side view gives me a better idea of what the colors are though.


----------



## bryzy

Are you still doing rubins first?


----------



## Syriiven

I am since he replied. You may get yours later than I expected, but I'll definitely get it done tonight.


----------



## bryzy

YAHHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!! I'm freaking out! Thank you Syriiven.


----------



## Syriiven

^^ I'm glad you're excited


----------



## bryzy

About what time (in Central)


----------



## Syriiven

I've no time what central is. I'm almost done Rubin's, gonna break for supper so...2-3 hours from now?


----------



## bryzy

Wait about what time is it know? Where you are?


----------



## Syriiven

6 - so you'll prlly have it by 9-10. So 3-4 hours from right now.


----------



## bryzy

Oh I think u are in the same time as my cousin. It's 7 right now so.


----------



## Syriiven

rubinthebetta said:


> I don't think I have a larger front view one, but you can do the side view if its easier.



And delivered! I'm sorry, but I had to choose the sideview, there just wasnt enough for me to go on in the frontal pose. >.< I hpoe you still like it =(


----------



## bryzy

Mines next!!!!!! Eeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Syriiven

Mhm, just started sketching =)


----------



## bryzy

Ok not to disturb you, but how far are you?


----------



## Syriiven

Putting on the finishing touches now. Turns out I'm getting much faster at these. Unfortunately, my full-dragonscale pattern leaves me a little sad.


----------



## bryzy

So about 5 mins?


----------



## Syriiven

bryanacute said:


> So about 5 mins?












Was it rlly 5 minutes?


----------



## bryzy

Im drooling!!!!! I love it thank you!


----------



## Syriiven

yay! Glad you like him, despite my failure at his scales >.< But I figured he oght to have some serious shine so added the sparkles =)


----------



## bryzy

It's totally fine! I LOVE how his eye glimmers!


----------



## Syriiven

That's a fav thing of mine to d with eyes on my character arts, so~~ heheh ^^ Super glad you're happy with him. =) And he was a wonderful final commission for the year.


----------



## bryzy

As long as he is happy. I showed him the drawing and he flared and did his happy dance. What do the words say?


----------



## Syriiven

Thats my signature. Had my bame translated by a transfer teacher from Japan in grade 6 and sign all my art with it =)


----------



## bryzy

Oh! I though it said the fishs name on it. Whoops. What is your name?


----------



## Syriiven

My real name's Victoria, but I usually go by Tori


----------



## bryzy

That's a beautiful name. But thank you anyway, Tori for our beautiful art!


----------



## Syriiven

You're super welcome ^^


----------



## DiiQue

They all turned up beautiful Tori! Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year! Rest up, I can sense the line for your art is growing longer... Hehehe


----------



## Syriiven

Lol, thanks Diique =) I hate to turn people away but I dont want them getting their hopes up waiting through the holidays for me to find time. Hope you have a merry xmas and wonderful new year too =D


----------



## bryzy

I appreciate you time and the effort u put into these pictures. Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year Torri.


----------



## Syriiven

You too Bryana ^^


----------



## bryzy

Thanks. I'm going to leave this thread alone now!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Syriiven said:


> And delivered! I'm sorry, but I had to choose the sideview, there just wasnt enough for me to go on in the frontal pose. >.< I hpoe you still like it =(



Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!! I<3 it!!!! :-D


----------



## Syriiven

Super welcome ^^ Happy holidays


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hey...can you do another one of Perry after the New Year?


----------



## Syriiven

I totally can but you'll have to post for a slot when I re-open as I'm not reserving slots so new customers have an equal chance to order. =)


----------



## bryzy

I got a new copper and purple male halfmoon. So I was wondering if I could have another after the new year but of course I have to get a spot. Is tht alright with you?


----------



## Syriiven

Yup =) Np at all, looking forward to seeing him ^^


----------



## bryzy

He doesn't stay still. I will try to post a pic


----------



## Syriiven

Try getting one while he's flaring at a mirror or black pen cap or when you feed him. Those are usually the only times my boys are still sometimes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry samsung trouble.


----------



## bryzy

Ok. He appears black so I'm going to need a flash light.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I can't wait!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Syriiven said:


> Try getting one while he's flaring at a mirror or black pen cap or when you feed him. Those are usually the only times my boys are still sometimes.


Are you still open for doing more art?


----------



## bryzy

Actually! He is copper bodies dragonscale with a purple.... I mean PURE purple tail.


----------



## Syriiven

FishyFishy89 said:


> Are you still open for doing more art?


Not until after new years, so you'll have to wait till then to try and get a slot. If I didn't have a full-time job it'd be easier, but there's little time between getting home and bed to do art and something for myself.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Syriiven said:


> Not until after new years, so you'll have to wait till then to try and get a slot. If I didn't have a full-time job it'd be easier, but there's little time between getting home and bed to do art and something for myself.


No problem! Take all the time you need. I'm in no rush.


----------



## Syriiven

I look forward to everyone's excitement int he new year =D


----------



## Indigo Betta

when your ready, 
can i have a free one please

i would pay you but i can't:-( i don't have a paypal and you live in Canada and i live in the UK and i never send money abroad

i have a picture of Indigo here or you could pick one of him from album i would be very grateful because your art is amazing


----------



## Syriiven

Hi~ super glad you're interested but you'll have to try for a slot in the New Year so its fair to everyone who wants one.


----------



## madmonahan

Few more days!! I can't choose between my three newest ones!! Aahh they are all so pretty! And I just love the way you make them look! XD


----------



## Skyewillow

Your work is fantastic, Syriiven!


----------



## Syriiven

Thank you ^^

I guess I should start finalizing how I'm going to do this. 

I intend to only do 3 a week as that's all I have time for while working full-time >.> 

Taking a great big list is kind of crazy, and people who apply for a commission next week cold easily be waiting a month or two for their finished piece.

Also if someone does pay, I'll likely bump them to priority since there's actual currency involved. 

Hmm...still might just make people wait until I make a specific post that let's people know that week's slots are open, and then close it after the 3 are posted. It makes slots competitive, I know, and I don't like it, but it's fair. 

Hmm....


----------



## Skyewillow

What matters most is what's fair to you. You have to have some time to yourself!


----------



## Syriiven

I know, but I just feel bad when so many people want one and I have to say no >.< 

I'm touched that so many people are interested, but I definitely want some time for me and my boyfriend after work. The week before xmas was crazy doing 2 commissions a night. 

I'll have it figured out by New Years tho.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah make sure you have time for yourself


----------



## Syriiven

Thanks guys =)


----------



## Skyewillow

I think what you have laid out is perfect. Paying commissions get bumped to the top of the list, free commissions come after. I'm pretty sure that's how most digital commission artists do it. I know that's the order I go with my plushes and chainmail.


----------



## Syriiven

Mhm, s'way we did it over on Gaia Online for Avatar Commissions. 

So yea I think 3 a week, but a person can only order once a month, that way others have a chance to get a spot.


----------



## bryzy

If I wan another one could I have one? Or are you 2 busy? Of course in the new year...


----------



## Syriiven

I will have the rules for slots posted on New Years Day.


----------



## madmonahan

Okay I was getting confused there!  thank you!


----------



## Syriiven

No worries, I'll make everything clear. =) And as fair to me and you guys as I possibly can.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Maybe have people help you make the pics?


----------



## Syriiven

It is an idea...I mean they can't make my art style, but if others want to draw 'people's bettas who're waiting in line I wouldn't mind. Sort of like an 'appetizer art while waiting for 'dinner'.


----------



## Skyewillow

I don't think paper or pixels would be too tasty.. LOL


----------



## Syriiven

I'm NOT open yet. 

But I did do some art for myself and felt it would be redundent to post it in a new thread. 

Here is my Seiya.


----------



## madmonahan

*gasp* SO. PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## Syriiven

I attempted the cellophane and semi-translucent tail without lines....I've found it's a technique I need to work on, but it's workable. And lighter colored and marbles are definitely gonna be tough with coloring >.<


----------



## Kithy

Oh my goodness, what a talent O_O


----------



## FishyFishy89

very VERY nice.


----------



## Syriiven

^///^ Thank you both


----------



## Skyewillow

I think cellophane with iridescence will be easier (there's still lines). But it's better than I would be able to do. I'll show you my digital art! LOL


----------



## Syriiven

Post it on DevArt and share~~


----------



## Skyewillow

it's up there lol


----------



## DiiQue

I wish I had the artistic prowess that you have... when I was younger I could draw but because of lack of practice I find it very difficult now to draw anything other than stick figures... oh yeah - and pacman. hehehe


----------



## Syriiven

I actually go months without drawing a thing. Then suddenly I'll get inspired, and each time it feels like my ability gets better. But only if I act on a very spontaneous spur of inspiration. I cant mull it over, because then I think more than do. So, I do art for awhile. And slowly my patience will disapear, my quality will deteriorate and my talent hibernates for a few months to a year. 

Thats another reason I dont want to make a reservation list or have too many slots. I dont want to assure someone a picture then go back to 'hibernation' suddenly in the middle of it. Its happened before, I have tons of projects lying around dating back years. And I never return to finish them. 

So I only have command for a temporary time.


----------



## Skyewillow

I feel the same way sometimes.


----------



## hannah16

Can you do one for me =]?? I'd love something of Zeke:


----------



## Syriiven

I'm currently not open, I'm sorry. I wont be opening slots until after New Years, and they'll be limited to 3 a week so you'll have to post then to try for a slot. I'm doing my best to be fair to everyone and not be taking reservations.


----------



## madmonahan

Will you be posting a new thread on the day of New Years or after?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Any advice on catching Blue on Camera?


----------



## Skyewillow

I'd suggest looking up DIY photo "booth" for fish.


----------



## Syriiven

New thread will be posted New Years Day. 
I've thought of a great way to make things fair, and fun for everyone, including me.
After the new thread is made, I will no longer reply to this thread =)
Have a wondeful night everyone!


----------



## Skyewillow

'oot! lol Happy New Year's Eve!


----------



## Syriiven

New Thread 'Betta Chance!' is created, will no longer reply here.


----------



## emeraldmaster

I have already posted a picture of Red but if you so desire, you can do him or any of my pictures in my albums. thank you.


----------

